# Timing belt repair ! How much will that cost? Please help ... !



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

Hello all,

My mechanic tells me that I need to change my 1990 Maxima timing belt. He is a good mechanic. He asked me to go to the dealer and get the job done.  

Anyone have any idea how much it's gonna cost for the whole job? Parts & Labor ?

Any help/suggestion is highly appreciated. 


Thanks
zubero


[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

it should cost just the price for the belt .... if you a pimp you will throw that shit in yourself....


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll do it for $100. The belt is cheap. It's the labor that costs. I work at a dealer and I did one yesterday on a 90 Maxima. It was $25 for the belt and labor was 6hrs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

I'd like someone to the job for me, cause I am not good at this  . 
If there is anyone in NY who can do this for me I'd e happy to PAY for the job. 

THANKS

Zubero


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

*shoot*

Can someone give me instructions on how to change my belt , I have a 86 Maxima


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

zubero said:


> *I'd like someone to the job for me, cause I am not good at this  .
> If there is anyone in NY who can do this for me I'd e happy to PAY for the job.
> 
> THANKS
> ...


It's a real PITA to do. With labor and parts mark up, you could expect to spend up to $300 for the job, especially at a dealership.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: shoot*



MrSmith said:


> *Can someone give me instructions on how to change my belt , I have a 86 Maxima *


Check your Haynes. It has a diagram of the belts and pullys. You'll need some special tools, they are also listed in the book you have. That is a very complete and concise book, so use it to it's fullest. It even has a transmission tear-down I think. If you're still stuck, invest in a Factory Service Manual. I would tell you, but I don't remember it all completely and I don't have any literature handy. If you can't figure it out after studying the book, get back to me and I'll try to write it out for you...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

*belts...*

Oh timing belts... That would be one of the only things that I like about the VE Chain. Except when you have to change it that is...


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: belts...*



cneary812 said:


> *Oh timing belts... That would be one of the only things that I like about the VE Chain. Except when you have to change it that is... *


Your chain shouldn't ever have to be replaced. It can get out of line or something like that, though, which I've heard is a real kicker...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

Is it possible for a SINGLE person to do the Timing belt water pump change alone??


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

wow that is a job and a half if you know what you are doing!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

danget!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

the whole thing that you have to remember is that you have very little room for error with the close ratio of either of our engines. Mine is even worse that your VG, but if you are careful and have alot of patience as well as some knowhow about cars you can do it. But definately read up on it BEFORE you get started.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah well its gonna be alittle while before I get to it, Right now I have another problem http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14042


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

MrSmith said:


> *Is it possible for a SINGLE person to do the Timing belt water pump change alone?? *


If you have the right tools, then yes. I know someone who is handy with a wrench, but no mechanic, who has done it on a VG.


----------



## Mr.Mike! (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey, guys, it is really not that tough WITH THE RIGHT TOOLS. The timing belt (dayco) has marks on it. Line up the marks on the cam and crank, then put the belt on and count the # of teeth in between. The water pump is just 6 more bolts behind the t-belt. Yeah, I do have a personal compressor and aluminum scuffy pads I use to clean the surface in about 2 minutes of gasket material, then the reassembly begins. Don't forget a new thermostat and gasket with just a touch of Brittney - er.. I mean, silicone to help seal. clean it all up and reassemble. You will need a crank pulley puller and I think a 21 or 24 mm crank bolt socket. I use air tools so I think I have this job down to like 2 hours on my truck and about 3 on my max. Best tip I have is use the 6,8,10,12,14 mm sockets with swivels and short extensions in 1/4 drive. The first time you do it, it will proably take about 8 hours while you are trying to figure out where all the hidden bolts and stuff are, but it is not that bad. That - or pay one of your friends a couple hundred dollars and have them swap out the water pump, the timing belt, all the exterior belts, and a cooling system flush, that should help.


----------

